# Whats biting now?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Im gonna try and do some fishing while testing out my shimp traps. I wanted to know if anywhere has been a hotspot for fish lately. (pier or bridge) Any news?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

search the reports...and do your own leg work to find the fish...others did


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

my baby cousin was using my account to ask (shes 13) so Id appreciate it if you learned some manners. Noone asked you for a smart alleck response so you can keep it to yourself thank you


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd tell you if I knew, the last few times I tried inshore fishing (from a boat) it was really slow for me. Keep at it though, the water is only getting warmer so your luck should change soon. Light lines, small hooks and live or fresh bait should help. Good luck!


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> I'd tell you if I knew, the last few times I tried inshore fishing (from a boat) it was really slow for me. Keep at it though, the water is only getting warmer so your luck should change soon. Light lines, small hooks and live or fresh bait should help. Good luck!


thanks friend I appreciate it if I find a good spot ill post the place, and what bait I used:thumbsup:


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Seen a people catching Sheapshead using Fiddler Crabs in the Navarre Area so I'm sure its the same in Pensacola, Also Fisheye go screw yourself this forum is all about getting information and helping people do yourself and others a favor and delete your account.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

appleguy said:


> Seen a people catching Sheapshead using Fiddler Crabs in the Navarre Area so I'm sure its the same in Pensacola, Also Fisheye go screw yourself this forum is all about getting information and helping people do yourself and others a favor and delete your account.


everyone wants to know peoples spots...for the lack of better terms...how do you think people figured out where and when to fish...get out and go! get out and do the work yourself and pride yourself on knowing you went out and found the fish on your own...its one thing to ask what to use to catch fish becasue some things you will waste your time on using while other things work like a champ...its another to ask where the fish are...read the reports and you should be able to get a good idea on a pattern the fish you are targeting is doing right now then go out and try...why you think people post reports a few weeks to a month after they catch fish there...becasue if they post it that afternoon or a day later they will be 10 yahoo's on his spot becasue they are lazy and want to bomb another persons spot that they might have found or knew about and wanted to share with others...guess the mutual respect thing went out the window a long time ago...hell look at the recess guys...you think they went asking around where people were catching fish? nope they did their own homework and go out and load the boat with fish...oh by the way i need some money...can somebody give me their bank account number?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea I would definitly go for Sheephead right now with several bycatch species such as pompano, red and black drum, I would try ft Pickens either pier or the rock jetties, small hooks and as little weight as possible. There are jerks everywhere even here, why post just to say do your own work seems like a waste of time to even post. I have fished these waters for 25 yrs and know there is always another spot to goto I am not land locked. its simple dont give out your special spots there are plenty of fish to go around. Me and my mom used to fish on the 3 mile bridge without a clue, would always ask locals with no success and that was from a 10 yr old kid and his mother "what jerks":no: swore to never be that person not to help out, the way I see it even if you teach an adult something hopefully kids, cousins, etc would benefit from this..... tight lines and good fishing


----------

